# honestly, intense exercise will change your life. (please read, you will not regret)



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

ive made a thread about this before, it got lots of pages and controversy came along.

anyway i like to tell people about my experience with exercise and its effects on anxiety, depression and also life in general.

my psycologist was telling me some of his patientis exercising for their depression and how it can also help anxiety, he gave me a book about a week later. i did research as soon as he told me about it and to my surprise it was legit.

i'll get straight to the point, if you exercise at an intense pace for at least 30 least you WILL have an amazing after effect that lasts a few hours and your mind set changes completely. if you have depression, it not even be close to what it was before you exercised.

i tried doing 30-1hr of intense exercise from using jump rope and even stationary exercise bikes (don't use normal ones because you need to push yourself to the limit), i did this at least 3 times a week and there was a time when i did it 5 times a week for more than an hour. i was addicted to the feeling.

after a week of doing this properly and at the right pace, my life changed everything was more positive, anxiety was lower, depression was non existent and for some reason everything just looked 'brighter' and more colourful.

theres many studys and books about this, do your research and try this
if you're unfit start slow and work your way up, but do not give up until you absolutly push yourself to your limits for at least 30 minutes and of course you may have to take a few breaks but push yourself.

at the end of doing it you will understand. 
to the people that are going to post ''oh no ive done this before and none of that happend'' you are not pushing yourself properly. 


i suggest using a jump rope at a very fast rate, its comparable to running and isnt as hard on your joints, slightly works out your arms too 
if you do it right you'll feel the burn




good luck everyone and please ask me question about this if you have to im happy to help, one last thing, the more you do this the better the long term effects get, i was very talkative and upbeat after exercising and that lasts a few hours.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

That's interesting and inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

super said:


> my life changed everything was more positive, anxiety was lower, depression was non existent and for some reason everything just looked 'brighter' and more colourful.


sounds like the first time I tried LSD =)


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

jimbo00 said:


> sounds like the first time I tried LSD =)


 heh 


Double Indemnity said:


> That's interesting and inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


 no problem


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Really good advice. A lot of folks here talk a lot about eating healthier but it can be easy to forget that exercising is the other half of the equation.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

intense exercise helps immensely but the duration is only for 2-3 hours, then back to normal..ive done it for years...


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

belfort said:


> intense exercise helps immensely but the duration is only for 2-3 hours, then back to normal..ive done it for years...


Then exercise 2-3 times per day.

Morning cardio, noon weightlifting, evening martial arts.

Whoop whoop be sure to support with a good diet plan for optimal recovery


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i remember when i was in shape and skinny i would do some sprinting intervals and get the runners high for a couple hours but i havent done so in six years since the anxiety controls my life now.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

exercising 3 times a day just isnt practical for me or most people unless u base your entire life around it...


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree, exercise helps alot, especially if u exercise twice a day for 30-90 mins each. 

-Do Cardio at one of those sessions
-Do Strength (Weights or Bodyweight Exercises) 
-Squeeze in some Yoga or stretches

Sometimes u can even get some outside exposure while doing ur cardio such as
Biking
Running 
Walking
etc...

At the middle and at the end of ur workout u feel pumped and feel like ur making some real progress. Its definitley boosts ur self-eestem as well

:yes


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

belfort said:


> exercising 3 times a day just isnt practical for me or most people unless u base your entire life around it...


Exercising 3 times a day does seem like a lot lol. I'm not going to blame you there. I would rather do something like heavy weight lifting for about an hour every 3 days of the week and maybe throw in some light cardio somewhere in there.

I think everyone here can admit though that we all have so far based almost every aspect of our lives around our anxiety problems. Maybe it's time to base our lives around something that is more positive and constructive .


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Atari82 said:


> I agree, exercise helps alot, especially if u exercise twice a day for 30-90 mins each.
> 
> -Do Cardio at one of those sessions
> -Do Strength (Weights or Bodyweight Exercises)
> ...


great stuff



namespace11 said:


> Exercising 3 times a day does seem like a lot lol. I'm not going to blame you there. I would rather do something like heavy weight lifting for about an hour every 3 days of the week and maybe throw in some light cardio somewhere in there.
> 
> I think everyone here can admit though that we all have so far based almost every aspect of our lives around our anxiety problems. Maybe it's time to base our lives around something that is more positive and constructive .


well you could exercise 3 times a day but it doesn't have to be 'full on' you could even make one of them going for a walk.

if you want to do what i did then just stick to doing at least 3x a week intense exercise sessions, id love to be a personal trainer but its not enough $$$ haha. i have bigger dreams.



Kusjmamire said:


> Then exercise 2-3 times per day.
> 
> Morning cardio, noon weightlifting, evening martial arts.
> 
> Whoop whoop be sure to support with a good diet plan for optimal recovery


i like the way you think, but i don't think a lot of people can change their lifestyle like that straight away and yep, what you eat! wow i forgot to add that in, when i eat healthy food i feel great compared to crappy junk food.

i remember when i didn't have any junk, fast food, pre packed food (junk like chips) for 2-3 weeks, the cravings were horrible at first then for some reason they stopped after 2 weeks!

im young and im not a health fanatic so i had junk food after that, the cravings came back !



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> i remember when i was in shape and skinny i would do some sprinting intervals and get the runners high for a couple hours but i havent done so in six years since the anxiety controls my life now.


i can't run due to an injury ive had for months, i cant even lift weights yet  i used to be so fit, i should hopefully be healed in a few more weeks then i can get back into lifting and running but yeah.

anyway, when i was doing the jump rope i think i said it was comparable to running, i remember doing it for 1hour + very,very fast

the first 20 minutes are really hard because i don't feel like i have that much energy, but after 30-40 minutes it feels like i got injected with sort of drug that makes you very, very energetic. i feel like a beast at that point and could go on forever. maybe thats why i get that feeling that lasts for most of the day?



belfort said:


> exercising 3 times a day just isnt practical for me or most people unless u base your entire life around it...


not really, you could exercise 20-30 minutes a day, 30-60-90 = 1 and a half hour gone, you could be spending more than that time watching tv, you could exercise while watching tv even.



belfort said:


> intense exercise helps immensely but the duration is only for 2-3 hours, then back to normal..ive done it for years...


please try getting a quality jump rope (they arent expensive) and practice for a week because it takes time to be able to do it at a fast past for more than a minute.

on the 2nd week try doing this as fast and push yourself as hard as possible (if you don't do this it will not work) do it at least 30 minutes. tell me what happens. and when i say fast i mean so fast you can bearly even see the rope passing you.
practice as long as you can if you still arent ready for it.

do that and tell me you won't feel good for most of the day.


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

I started jumping rope vigorously and lifting weights this summer and yeah, it improved every aspect of my life. I look great, I breathe easier, and all those nasty stress hormones my thoughts are creating are being circumvented into fueling my workouts. And now it's getting me out of the house and into the gym around like minded people. I'm taking group classes for different things now, which is something I never in a million years saw for myself even a year ago. You can't go wrong.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Today my therapist told me that you can out run your anxiety. Literally.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

That's inspiring. Congrats!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I exercise quite a bit. It does work.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i use to go for 3 mile runs and it really helps with combating anxiety. although running is strenuous you feel great afterwards.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great post, I can confirm the same experience too myself. A year ago I was exercising intensely every day and never felt better, my SA was lowest its ever been and I was much more outgoing, positive mood etc.

Exercise must do something to the brain chemistry like a drug, and the more regularly you do it, the more it changes and the better you feel. When you stop you gradually lose the benefits though and go back to how you felt before.

I've just started exercising again 1 week ago and already I'm feeling the benefits again. I'm quite unfit though so building up gradually and hoping to get back to my previous level.


----------



## hannahjoy (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow...this is good stuff. About a month back I was constantly going out for a 20-30 minute jog/walk and it felt great! However, I've gotten out of the habit...thanks for the reminder! I need to start this up again...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

super said:


> ive made a thread about this before, it got lots of pages and controversy came along.
> 
> anyway i like to tell people about my experience with exercise and its effects on anxiety, depression and also life in general.
> 
> ...


check this book out i posted this here like crazy but they werent popular threads.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

^Good book. 


I exercise quite a bit myself. It does help with anxiety and depression. I'm still really awkward though.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> check this book out i posted this here like crazy but they werent popular threads.


i bought that book a few months back.
interesting stuff.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> ^Good book.
> 
> I exercise quite a bit myself. It does help with anxiety and depression. I'm still really awkward though.


i will soon try out the med nardil in combination with 40min to hour exercise 1st thing in the morning. the maoi med prevents the breakdown of brain chemicals that support balanced brain functioning especially gaba in relation to anxiety. with the breakdown in check i figure exercise and its nuerotransmiter creating/balancing/optimizing effects should be a real knockout blow to anxiety/depression. will report back on the results.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

super said:


> i bought that book a few months back.
> interesting stuff.


finally !!! i preached this book for awhile but they were never really popular threads.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I'm one of the very unlucky people whose depression is not helped in the least by exercise.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

hmm I want to exercise more, but I don't really like going outside running because I feel everyone's watching me :-S


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm one of the very unlucky people whose depression is not helped in the least by exercise.


i highly, highly doubt this
i doubt you have pushed yourself to your limits for a decent amount of time.

i won't know the truth because this is an internet forum but i don't think you ever have pushed yourself hard enough.

its literally impossible to not feel good from intense exercise.



Knife said:


> hmm I want to exercise more, but I don't really like going outside running because I feel everyone's watching me :-S


did you read my post?

use a skipping rope...its better than running (in terms of heart rate)


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to wholeheartedly agree. I do 25 minutes of exercise every second day, enough to get the heart pumping and its changed my moods significantly. Everything is just easier to cope with and I feel SO much more relaxed. To those saying it doesn't work, you're most likely not exercising hard or long enough.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I practically killed myself yesterday and I felt just as depressed as before.

So please don't start with "oh you're just not exercising hard enough." Maybe if I wasn't so fat, I could exercise harder, but I can't.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this. I've been trying to get up the motivation to exercise more frequently for awhile now and have let excuses get in the way. You have officially motivated me to get off the internet and go the gym! congratulations, that's an accomplishment.

So, off to the gym for me!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I practically killed myself yesterday and I felt just as depressed as before.
> 
> So please don't start with "oh you're just not exercising hard enough." Maybe if I wasn't so fat, I could exercise harder, but I can't.


Start off by exercising moderately and slowly increase how hard you train. You should experience something called a 'runner's high' afterwards but in my experiencce you only really reap the full benefits of that if you enjoyed exercising (and were relaxed doing it, _not_ hating it).

I felt the longer term benefits of exercise only after a few months.

The most important thing is that you find something you enjoy.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I mean, I feel good because I exercised. I just don't feel any mood boost. Maybe a slight one, knowing my workout is done for the day, but I don't feel this amazing feeling.

I'm just frustrated. I can't wait to lose more weight so exercising isn't complete torture anymore.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

super said:


> did you read my post?
> 
> use a skipping rope...its better than running (in terms of heart rate)


hehe yes I read it. You haven't seen me with a skipping rope though... lol. Not a pretty sight.
I would have to go outside to do that as well as there's no space in the house. I suppose I could pull my bed to one side of my room then move it back again when I was done. Double work out!


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Knife said:


> hmm I want to exercise more, but I don't really like going outside running because I feel everyone's watching me :-S


Its ok. Dont worry about anyone else just yourself. Think about it. They are probably thinking the same thing you are that maybe you are looking at them. (Even thought your probably not)

I highly recommend running on the treadmill. Endorphins will treat you very well. I used to run everyday on 6.5 speed for 25 min. Till my damn knee started hurting. Im on a break from running and its been a week. Knee is still weary. But I know it will go away.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just started an exercise regimen yesterday. I plan on alternating days between weight training and cardio. In the past when I struggled with depression, it helped immensely.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

just downloaded the book you mentioned ,"Spark" what great encouragement. thanks a lot.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

So I eat pretty good before an exercise routine and drink plenty of water, but still I get massive headaches after about 10 mins of intense workout, whether it be lifting, or running. And then the rest of my day is pretty much shot because that headache turns into a full blown migraine. Any idea what's happening or causing it?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> So I eat pretty good before an exercise routine and drink plenty of water, but still I get massive headaches after about 10 mins of intense workout, whether it be lifting, or running. And then the rest of my day is pretty much shot because that headache turns into a full blown migraine. Any idea what's happening or causing it?


hi
i believe ive had headaches after drinking too much water, just my 2 pence.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I find working out ( Kickboxing, jogging, Jillian Michaels) beneficial to my emotional health. However, it pisses me off when ppl say working out _cures_ SA. It does not cure SA.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

There just placed a hold on that book look's interesting, look into biofeedback and the relaxation response i do that after my exercise and i've been feeling great


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been using exercise for 35 years to help my foul moods. Started strong with football, then wrestling, and track during school; weight training and running on and off after college until a couple of years ago.

Then I got out of shape bad a couple of years ago, over 40, 100lbs over my wrestling weight. I hurt my back doing something stupid about a year and a half ago. A couple of months sleeping on the floor, standing/proping up to work, unable to sit at computer. I rehabed myself every day using core videos. Eventually I found P90X program and have been doing that for the past 15months. I'm in shape again and feel good when I push myself. If you're able it will help with anxiety and depression. They sell it as "beach body" but I use it just to feel good. I don't even like the beach in summer, too hot. 

For me exercise is necessary, but not sufficient. Without it I can't imagine feeling good, healthy, right, but I still can't fully shake the social anxiety and depression that creeps in. Especially the social anxiety.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*hmmhmmt*

Thought I posted before

My experience exercise does not cure moderate to severe depression... or social anxiety.

Maybe if it was paired with lots of fruit

Sadly but graciously tobacco smoking seems to help me more with depression than exercise.

This is coming from an ex personal trainer and I have been in the health world since I was a kid. Started smoking because I had tried every herb and wanted to see what the fuss was about. Its as strong as an anti depressant or even stronger than SSRIs. This is why people smoke and the pharmaceutical companies fund anti smoking research.

Neways enough about that... even doing 3 hours of intense exercise a day did jack nothing for depression or anxiety. It just gave me more energy so I could exercise even more.

I spent half of my life trying to get rid of depression /anxiety... like I said besides pharmas it was weed and tobacco that saved me. Although I can't smoke weed..

The only other thing was going to bed a few hours after sunset and waking with the sun and being outside all day working gardening walking dogs..

If someone were to tell me about smoking... during years upon years upon years of death and pain and agony I have been through, I would have appreciates it. I guess I had to find out for myself though, because I only thought tobacco was a pointless useless drug that you only smoked because of addiction.

Wow.. neways peace!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*oh*

The only other time I felt great was from being outside all day eating raw food from community gardens, and eating raw yerba mate in bits throughout the day. Didn't smoke during that time... also didn't smoke during the time I was goings to bed early...

So its not necessary for me to smoke... but its akin to a SSRI to me so I do..

Overall exercise is great though... and that's great if its ENOUGH for some people.

I just would urge people that exercise to look into eating a lot of raw fresh fruit and some veggies because its another level

Research raw food, or the 811 site 30bananasaday.com


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Mack Swain said:


> For me exercise is necessary, but not sufficient. Without it I can't imagine feeling good, healthy, right, but I still can't fully shake the social anxiety and depression that creeps in. Especially the social anxiety.


I agree. For me excercise makes me feel healthy and keep in shape but it doesn't help my social anxiety. I feel good while I'm doing it but I can never shut my mind off about what others are thinking.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

This is true!


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*just to clarify*

In case anyone is decyphering my regimen in hopes to gain similar benefits.

When I was going to bed by candlelight, a few hours after sunset. I didn't have any light in my room so as to produce as much melatonin as possible, which in theory is then converted to serotonin when your outside during the day.

I worked physically hard under the sun and was outside pretty much all day.

I made it a point to eat fish every single day. Generally canned salmon.

My mental health was better than EVERYONE else. trust me I would know! Everyone around me seemed to be either really crazy or even tinges of craziness. It was funny... because I was always crazy and now I was the sanest.

I meditated everyday. I used no drugs of ANY kind, even caffeine.

I did not eat dairy.

From these simple but direct changes, I experienced the natural feelings of joy and bliss and literally feeling connected to the universe in a way I believe we are all supposed to feel.

I felt COMPLETELY normal.

Interestingly, what set off this 5-7 month time in my life was praying to Jesus.

Fyi


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Agreed, I've started going to gym classes 4 times per week Spin/Cardio Pump/Zumba/Pump and also running on the treadmill which I find is heaps easier than running outside. It takes up a bit of my time 1-2 hrs per day which kinda sucks as I'm working full time but it's so worth it. Better than sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## mmmAssam (Nov 6, 2011)

At the start of they year, I did something called Boxfit which an Anaerobic exercise. It was part of my kick the smoking habit, I only lasted 4 months before I started smoking and used that as an excuse to stop.

Because of the nature of boxfit, even tho I was in a room with many people, upto 40 plus I did not get anxious and feel absolutely brilliant after for days after. It is an intensive form of exercise where you punch, skip, lift weights, run, shadow box for 3 minutes, stop for 30 seconds then start again, this would go on for about 1hr 15mins.

Considering I was not a fit guy, was concious of exercising in front of strangers but I had a friend with me, it was a like miracle clue.

I also found intensive swimming very good for reliving stress and anxiety. Just need to get back on that horse!


----------



## blacklamb (Nov 3, 2011)

Christina123 said:


> I find working out ( Kickboxing, jogging, Jillian Michaels) beneficial to my emotional health. However, it pisses me off when ppl say working out _cures_ SA. It does not cure SA.


 Pretty much this. Working out is a _huge _part of my life, to the point where I'm planning on going to school next year to become a personal trainer. The benefits it provides are invaluable, but to say it's a "cure all" for everyone is completely false.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad for the OP. I guess I've just yet to find the right amount of push ups that gives me the courage to talk to strangers without turning bright red and having min panic attacks. Alas :sigh


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

blacklamb said:


> Pretty much this. Working out is a _huge _part of my life, to the point where I'm planning on going to school next year to become a personal trainer. The benefits it provides are invaluable, but to say it's a "cure all" for everyone is completely false.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad for the OP. I guess I've just yet to find the right amount of push ups that gives me the courage to talk to strangers without turning bright red and having min panic attacks. Alas :sigh


Lol. If you find the exact amount of push ups needed let me know. I will drop to the floor in an instant no matter where I might be. I imagine starting doing push ups in the grocery store.


----------



## ecgta3 (May 29, 2010)

Just made a thread like this in the Frustration section to help those dwelling in depression, but I don't think it was as motivating as this thread... 

I want to add though, a proper sleep schedule with the exercise is really important! 

I slacked for the past three days, and slept later than usual and today was horrible, not anxiety-wise, but I feel like I'm in an energy slump, no motivation whatsoever, I just want to melt away


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

sas2012solar said:


> In case anyone is decyphering my regimen in hopes to gain similar benefits.
> 
> When I was going to bed by candlelight, a few hours after sunset. I didn't have any light in my room so as to produce as much melatonin as possible, which in theory is then converted to serotonin when your outside during the day.
> 
> ...


Really interesting, thanks for sharing
I've been considering going on a raw food diet for a bit and cutting out drugs / refined foods /sugar / dairy and starting to do regular meditation. 
I have such weak will power thogh :-S


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

could it have anything to do with getting your heart rate used to operating at high BPM's? Then once you actually get anxious, it will beat slower as well as your lung capacity, doesn't matter if you get shortness of breath cuz exercise made your lungs more efficient... :|


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



super said:


> ive made a thread about this before, it got lots of pages and controversy came along.
> 
> anyway i like to tell people about my experience with exercise and its effects on anxiety, depression and also life in general.
> 
> ...


hello, i have read numerous times even before i have this depression that exercise really does wonders. presently, i go to the gym everyday for at least 30 minutes. although i can't say that i am pushing myself to the limits but im trying to finish each and every session and that for me is an accomplishment. it's new to me that i need to push myself. i think that in every session, i can do more and work out some more. i just do the treadmill, does this count?

but generally, i feel much better than just staying in my room doing nothing or overthinking what im feeling. there was even a day that i woke up feeling light and happy....probably coz of the exercise.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

rubyruby said:


> I think a lot of us have dysthemia - a low level depression ( because let's face it SA is kind of a depressing disorder). This may make us a little more irritable around some people, a lot more lethargic than other people and we get easily down about things.
> 
> If you exercise and eat right it will help with the dysthemia.


I've been professionally diagnosed with it before and think you are probably right about a lot of SAers having it.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

I totally agree with the OP, I started the gym 2 years ago to lose weight and I got to my target weight a year later. I still go because of how I feel after, and it really helps my confidence. I would recommend it to anyone who is considering it in the slightest.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree. Exercise (and eating better) is the best thing someone can do for themselves. It helped me a lot. It felt great, even after only the first time. I only started not too long ago, so i don't go too intense, but at least enough to challenge myself and working my way up. Feeling good about myself knowing i can improve myself, and handle more stuff the more i exercise. It helps me feel better, and helps me forget about the bad things that are in my head.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been meaning to get a gym pass for awhile now and I do love exercise. Monday I'll be getting paid so I'm gonna do it!  This thread has absolutly inspired me to! Ever since I've gotten outta high school I haven't kept up with anything. its a great way to invite some friends out too (which i definatly dont do enough of), oooh and I can go into the suana/hottub after and then do those aqua-cises


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rubyruby*  
_I think a lot of us have dysthemia - a low level depression ( because let's face it SA is kind of a depressing disorder). This may make us a little more irritable around some people, a lot more lethargic than other people and we get easily down about things.

If you exercise and eat right it will help with the dysthemia._



offbyone said:


> I've been professionally diagnosed with it before and think you are probably right about a lot of SAers having it.


That's good insight. I got that diag, too.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I miss exercise. It's too cold to exercise outside right now. If only I had a treadmill.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I miss exercise. It's too cold to exercise outside right now. If only I had a treadmill.


If I didn't have cold/exercise induced asthma I'd love to run in this kind of weather. Get some thermal stuff and go crazy! You sweat less and have more endurance. It's awesome.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree to a point. It is definitely a huge help and why I am in a much better place. But I still deal with depression and anxiety. I have exercised basically 5 to 6 days a week for the past 4 years. and I cycle between really good to really bad. The thing which is also needed is diet and commitment to your diet. I find that when I am eating correctly I feel much better. I no longer drink or eat bad food, so when I do feel bad and want to reach for a beer or go destroy some bad food. I don't have the option, so I exercise. I may not feel as good as getting drunk at the time, but I feel better inside and then I wake up the next morning with a fresh start.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exercise does wonders. It even lifts your mood long term.

I had a really good run tonight - I don't time myself, but I did notice that it took less time to complete my six mile run!


----------



## GONZOGR8 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think exercising has really helped me. I am actually coming home working out for 30-45 min. with weights. I only run 5 miles a week. The best way that exercising has really helped me is that I am doing something instead of sitting wondering what others are doing. I feel better about myself and having that extra energy helps. I plan on continuing. It's a relief for me.


----------

